# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Arti Paleolit

## massive_attack

ARTI PALEOLIT 

I.Hyrje 


Arti paleolit është, 300 000 deri 10 000 vite e vjetër. Këtu i takojnë objekte mobile (lëvizëse) siq janë figurat ose stolit si dhe arti në shpellë në formë të vizatimeve, gravurave si dhe skulpturat. Vendi më i pasun me artin e lashtë të kohës së gurit (paleolit) është në Europën Perëndimore.  


II.Zbulimet 


Më vitin 1860, në një shpellë në Francën jugore janë gjetur disa stoli (te kohës së lashtë) nga ashti. Disa prej tyre prezentonin lloje të ndryshme të kafshëve, të cilat në kohën kur janë bë zbulimet nuk kanë ekzistuar më këto kafshë siq janë Mamutet dhe drenjët e veriut. Por mbi të gjitha shumica e zbuluesit e bënin të rrëndë akceptimin që ky lloj i artit mund t´i takojë kohës së lashtë (paleolit). 
Më vitin 1880 në një shpellë e cila quhet Altamira në Spanjën veriore u zbulua arti nga koha e lashtë, por, po ashtu edhe ky zbulim i asaj kohe nuk u pranua nga shkencëtarët. Tek kur u bë zbulimi më vitin 1895 në një shpellë të quajtur La Mouthe (Dordogne) në Francë atëher më në fund e pranuan shkencëtarët se ato kanë të bëjnë me kohën e lashtë paleolite. Më vitin 1901 janë zbuluar edhe disa gravura në një shpellë Les Combarrelles (Dordogne) si dhe vizatime në murr në afërsi të Font de Gaume.  



III.Vend zbulimet	

Objekte të vogla nga koha e lashtë e gurrit, janë zbuluar duke u nisur nga Spanja mbi Afrikën jugore e deri në Sibir. Poashtu të pasun me keto objekte kanë qenë edhe në pjesën e Europës perëndimore, e mesme dhe lindore.
Vizatime në shpellë janë gjetur poashtu edhe në Portugali, Spanjën Jugore, Itali, Rumuni, Rusi dhe në pjesën veriore të Francës. Një ndër shpellat më tërheqëse  është Perigord si dhe disa ne Pirinejët Franqeze dhe Kantabrien Spanjole. Deri sot janë bë 280 zbulime. Në Lascaux ose Le Trois Freres në Francë mund të shihen afër 100 lloje të vizatimeve të kohës së lashtë të gurrit. Perndryshe dihet se në atë kohë artistët e kohës së lashtë kanë vizatuar gurrëzit kudo ku kanë qënë.

*Në vazhdim do të vijojnë shkrimet rreth artit paleolit.*  

massive_attack

----------


## shkodra13

Datohen rreth 17.000 vite me pare

----------


## katana

*Tipet e  artit paleotik*

*1. Arti mobil*  art qe transportohet, zbukurime personale, skulptura, rrasa guri, kocka, dhembe dhe koka shigjetash. 

*2. Art guri*  - art ne siperfaqen e gureve ne natyre, ose te pikturuar ose te gervishtur.

*3. Arti parietal*  - art ne brendesi te shpellave, ne hapsira guri, bas-relievs, gervishtje dhe piktura.

----------


## massive_attack

Foto nga koha e artit paleolit

----------


## massive_attack

nga koha e ARTIT PALEOLIT

----------


## massive_attack

foto nga koha e artit paleolit

----------


## kangaro_toure

A shoku a mundesh nejsen per skulpturen e kafsheve ne paleolit me duhet matrial per punim seminarik a?

----------


## massive_attack

> A shoku a mundesh nejsen per skulpturen e kafsheve ne paleolit me duhet matrial per punim seminarik a?


uhaaaaaaaaa moti kohe skam lexu per art! se skish pas problem... hulumto te wiki aty gjen dicka.... por i ke te gjitha ne gjuhe te huaj.... besoj qe anglishten e njeh....

shnet,
massive attack

----------

